
Checkra1n Jailbreak - ronsor
http://checkra.in
======
rvz
> We strongly recommend proceeding with caution.

In the case of the security of both your iDevice and this software, it is
considered dangerous if it is not an open-source jailbreak and it is the
equivalent to running malware on your device.

The same was done in days of the TaiG Jailbreak which included spyware upon
installation [0]. Until the Checkra1n team make a public open-source release,
for the time being this jailbreak still poses a security risk to your iDevice.

All I can say is use this at your own risk.

[0] [https://9to5mac.com/2013/12/22/ios-7-jailbreak-installs-
pira...](https://9to5mac.com/2013/12/22/ios-7-jailbreak-installs-pirate-app-
store-if-your-device-language-is-chinese/)

